# Another affliction



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

It's official. I've been bitten by the casting bug.

I usually only throw weight in a tennis ball to simulate weight and bait. I practice in a field only to fish better, not to post big field numbers. Spent some time last weekend just throwing lead as i was tired of bailing doggies. Casting a factory Daiwa Saltiga 35 with a Mag525 that hasn't been cleaned in a year. 18# cuda witha 7oz pyramid. Just throwing for the fun of it. I was steadily backing off the mags and tension until it was 0 mags and 0 tension. Everything was working like clockwork and I did some of the best casts in my life. 

I enjoyed it so much that I bought a Blue Yonder spooled with 15# line and some 150g tourney sinkers to take home just for a field reel and see what I can do. When I got home I did a few casts just to see what I had bought. My third cast was right at 600' with a mild favorable wind. 

That my friends was it. I went back out today expecting similar results, but was quickly dissappointed. My best was 159 yds measured with a lazer rangefinder. Not good wind and it never felt right. Oh well, sometimes I have those days. Still, the problem remains. I want more. 

Contacted Bill Thomas about a reel, and I think I've settled on the 6600w QTC with Benfield sideplate that Tommy made me drool over in his vid clip. Now I guess I need to decide on a rod. I have a few custom heavers, but don't know about their suitablity for field competition. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I guess I'll be bugging you guys some as I'm trying to accelerate the learning curve towards field casting and not just surf fishing.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

use the same blue yonder.
and just buy the center mag upgrade.

you can get them anywhere for like 30 to 50$

spending 50$ is better then 400$.

50$ + some abec7. still a WHOLE lot cheaper then 400.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SINNER said:


> It's official. I've been bitten by the casting bug.
> 
> I usually only throw weight in a tennis ball to simulate weight and bait. I practice in a field only to fish better, not to post big field numbers. Spent some time last weekend just throwing lead as i was tired of bailing doggies. Casting a factory Daiwa Saltiga 35 with a Mag525 that hasn't been cleaned in a year. 18# cuda witha 7oz pyramid. Just throwing for the fun of it. I was steadily backing off the mags and tension until it was 0 mags and 0 tension. Everything was working like clockwork and I did some of the best casts in my life.
> 
> ...


so many choices  all depends how much u want to spend....


a breakaway HDX w/ trny butt is nice, also the AFAW 14 big beaches are really great rods...


zziplex's and centurys are sweet too 

i have a century g1 sport, and its been great otg casting so far..

Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Run, fast and far while you still can...... 

For the first 2 years tourney casting I used my "heaver" and a converted knobby 525. You can use your fishing gear, the only problem will be the first time you pick up a high end casting rod and start to drool...... just ask the Kingfeeder.



As for the reel, Bill Thomas can hook you up with a fine casting machine. Ooeric gave some sound advise, the 6500 is a great reel and a converted sideplate and speed bullet can turn it into a tournament casting machine. Dropping down to .31 line (10-12 lb test depending on brand) will also give you more distance, BUT, will also make the reel more apt to fluff. 

600' with a 6500 loaded with 15lb test mono is very good casting. 

Were you throwing a Hatteras, pendulum or ground cast??

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

heres the perfect example on what i mean..
even tho i spent alot on my reel already.

its a fishing reel, that can double IF and if i go to a tourney.

humble abec5 bearings, one piece brass spacer (replaces cog and brass brake bushing), qtc frame, some good oil.

next upgrade is to put on my daiwa sa-s30 counterbalance handle. (because it feels good),
and because it cranks nicely while fishing. when straight casting, ill drop in the double paddle handle.

and a centermag.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Man!*

That's 1 sweet looking reel ooeric!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

600' on a blue yonder got me hooked as well. Welcome to the dark side. It only gets worse from here. 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

(Somehow posted twice, I apologize)


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Robert, its just all the excitement. 

Yep, when bitten, the bug is uncontrollable. Don't ask me how I know so quickly.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I *hear* it really gets bad once you hit 700' for the first time.

As far as a rod, that is going to completely depend on your body size and strength. Gettn' the wrong rod will hurt your casting worse then you can imagine. If you get the opportunity, throw as many different rods as you can. You will find one that feels sweet. Personally, I was sold on the AFAW Big Beach until I ran into a great deal on a "high end casting rod."

IMO, the AFAW line, offers a great competitive rod for a price that will allow you to afford the reel candy we all want. There was some guy on this board that hit an 816' OTG cast using the Big Beach. I can't remember his name. I think it starts with a "T" and ends with "ommy". Seriously the AFAW is worth a look. Get with Tommy for more information.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sinner, pm sent, Robert gave you some good advice, try out equipment to see what fits you.

I'm only a couple of good casts- well more like 35 miles or so from Louisa. I have several Bill Thomas creations, including the 6600W, 6500,5500, all set up for tourny casting.

I also have several zzippies and a big beach your welcome to try out.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ooeric said:


> heres the perfect example on what i mean..
> even tho i spent alot on my reel already.
> 
> its a fishing reel, that can double IF and if i go to a tourney.
> ...


Nice reel, add a benfield mag and it essentially becomes a tourny reel. The benfield mag is certainly not required, and it won't garuantee you any more distance, but since I am continually working on my field reels, - bearing cleaning and oiling mostly, it is a great bonus to have the quick disconnect sideplate, no screws to take out, possibly stripping one in the process-but mostly time consuming. In field casting time is of the essence, having the quick breakdown sideplate can keep you casting the reel, where as if I have to break a traditional reel down, it usually means putting it aside until the end of the day- or I may be forced to skip my turn at the oche.

and the benfield is a great mag control to boot.

One comment on ABEC 5's versus 7's, the 5's are preferred by most field casters, tho I do employ ceramics instead of steel bearings. 7's or higher ratings are not neceassrily better, just tighter tolerances- which may not be good for field work.


Just my .02


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We saw you out there Sinner. That reel was sounding good. Best of luck.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. I've been following this forum for while, but as I was mainly looking for fishing distance I haven't been very active here.

To answer some of the questions:

The best cast was done with a long drop Hatteras cast. I'll be the first to say that was a freak cast for me. My normal cast is 115-130yds with 7 in a tennis ball.

I've played with the OTG, but I never really got better distance and it generally isn't appropriate on the beach. I'm pretty good with a Unitech and swinging uintech and have done a pendulum a few times but that is definitely not in my comfort zone. I think I have the mechanics down, but haven't done it enough to feel the timing settle in.

As far as build goes I bear a passing resemblace to Tommy. I'm definitely eligable do join the Fluffy And Talented Casters Of Weight.

I appreciate the advice on starting on a budget Ooeric. I really don't mind spending some coin on good gear though. Bill comes highly recommended and I don't doubt that I would end up with that reel anyway. It would probably be safer if my field reel bears little resemblance to a fishing reel. I'm already eyeing that Blue Yonder for my next trip to Hattie.

When I got serious about fishing, I took the same approach. I bought gear that I knew would accomplish what I wanted and worked very hard to be as good as it is. Yes I am also a confirmed tackle ho. Some have called me THE tackle ho, but I feel I have some room for improvement.

I have a custom Lami 150 with 3 inches out of the tip. A couple of factory Saltiga 35's, a custom Daiwa Tri-beam 40 and 30, a new custom 40 Saltiga, a custom Fusion magnum and a custom Breakaway stinger built drop reel. I prefer the heavy action rods like the 40 Daiwa's and the Magnum. I usually have my reel seats set at 32 to center.
For reels I have a few Saltist 30's, a 525mag, several Saltiga 30 conventionals, 2 Saltiga spinners, Abu c3ctmag and the Blue Yonder.

A couple of questions I have are what lines are preffered for tourn casting and what weights are usually thrown? It may be a while before I get to that stage with spring drum season coming, but I'd like to start thinking in that direction.

Thanks for the invite Surf Cat. I'll definitely be interested in meeting up sometime.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"I have a custom Lami 150 with 3 inches out of the tip."

If you like the 150, you'll love the GSB 180. It sounds like you have the power to utilize the blanks extra length. The blank's bare weight is an amazing 538 grams. That's lighter than most 13' and 13' 6" blanks. It looks like the recommended lure weights will be 5 to 7 ounces. The line weight is 40#. This blank is not yet listed by Lamiglas. Final testing should be complete in about two weeks.

Back to the subject of recommended rods. I do not believe you will be able to beat the Zziplex Primo Synchro. It has a long history as a proven tournament rod, makes a superb fishing rod, and if you want to sell it you should be able to get a fair price. It's a great rod at a reasonable price and should meet your requirements until you acquire more experience. Merrick Tackle (New York) is a distributor and sells these rods to tackle shops.

Don


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

SINNER said:


> A couple of questions I have are what lines are preffered for tourn casting and what weights are usually thrown?
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Lines for tourneys are specified by diameter. There are 4 weights that are thrown that I am aware of. The line diameter that I list is an absolute minimum. You can throw 100gr with a 3/4" rope if you choose, but no less then .25mm. You will start to have to pay attention to the little numbers on the front of the boxes now if you haven't yet. 

100gr/.25mm line

125gr/.28mm line

150gr/.31mm line

175gr/.31mm line

Hope this helps,
Robert


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't laid hands on a AFAW or a Zziplex of any sort before. I hope to remedy that soon, but for fishing I love the new Satiga 40. It's a tough rod and responds well to my cast. I tried the 35 first because I felt more confident loading that with 150g, but I need to measure with my heavier rods to see what they do. The short butt section of the factory 35 doesn't suite me. 

The drop reel Stinger is a weird animal. Haven't played with that enough to feel compentent with it. Time to try a little harder.

Thanks for the line info Robert. I'm sure it's in here somewhere, but I'm still reading through the old posts trying to pick up info.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> Nice reel, add a benfield mag and it essentially becomes a tourny reel. The benfield mag is certainly not required, and it won't garuantee you any more distance, but since I am continually working on my field reels, - bearing cleaning and oiling mostly, it is a great bonus to have the quick disconnect sideplate, no screws to take out, possibly stripping one in the process-but mostly time consuming. In field casting time is of the essence, having the quick breakdown sideplate can keep you casting the reel, where as if I have to break a traditional reel down, it usually means putting it aside until the end of the day- or I may be forced to skip my turn at the oche.
> 
> and the benfield is a great mag control to boot.
> 
> ...


my take exactly. i mean, im still gonna use my reel for fishing.

it can cast if i want it. dont if i dont.
like buying a car with 400hp, usually you only use like 200hp.

a benfield is outta my league, ill prob end up getting a 30$ centermag which is easy on the pocket. and yet, still usable as a fishing reel.

ill put on the daiwa handle tonight. maybe take another update pic then.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

update.


















look at the size difference~! and yes.. the daiwa handle is very pretty well balanced for its size.
MORE powAH!

and yes.. that in the background is a sennheiserhd650 with cardas cable.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> Lines for tourneys are specified by diameter. There are 4 weights that are thrown that I am aware of. The line diameter that I list is an absolute minimum. You can throw 100gr with a 3/4" rope if you choose, but no less then .25mm. You will start to have to pay attention to the little numbers on the front of the boxes now if you haven't yet.
> 
> 100gr/.25mm line
> 
> ...


I've attended a couple of tournaments in Texas and they often use .28mm line with 150 gram leads. You need to inquire at the event as to what line sizes they are using. The sizes listed above are correct and used for records.

I carry 4 reels to tournaments. Two 5500s with .28 mm line and two 6500s with .31 mm line. It saves time when you have a really bad nest. These reels are never used for fishing.

Don


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

ooeric said:


> use the same blue yonder.
> and just buy the center mag upgrade.
> 
> you can get them anywhere for like 30 to 50$
> ...


Could you please tell me of a internet site that might sell it so I can order the center mag upgrade for my blue yonder. Thank you.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

hi don. will you be coming over this year? i will be in texas next month for the two tourneys. i have an ultra mag ll, and a ultra magl being fitted with benfield conversions haven't seen or heard from mike since he became a new grandpop. in sept 2007 i had my second great grandson. i'm stillcasting and am not retiring yet.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sinner,

The Hatteras cast is a great cast for fishing crowded spots as well as a good general beach cast. It was the first powercast I learned and it took me to the 500-550' range on the field. That was all I could squeeze out of the HC though..

If you are serious about field casting (it sounds like you may have been bitten by the bug) then take some time to learn the groundcast. You can practice sound fundamentals without the hassle of a swinging lead. A solid, well executed groundcast will outperform even a pretty good pendulum and will easily outperform a very good Hatteras cast.

One of the bonuses of learning the groundcast is that it will make your Hatteras cast and your pendulum cast even better. You learn how to use body rotation and the importance of good arm extension to set up the push/pull and these things apply directly to all of the power casts.

Take the time, it will pay dividends.

Tommy


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

billr87 said:


> hi don. will you be coming over this year? i will be in texas next month for the two tourneys. i have an ultra mag ll, and a ultra magl being fitted with benfield conversions haven't seen or heard from mike since he became a new grandpop. in sept 2007 i had my second great grandson. i'm stillcasting and am not retiring yet.


Hi Bill,

If everything continues to improve, I will hope to see you in Sept at NJ. My right arm and shoulder are getting better and the pain continues to decrease. The doctor did find some weakness in my left arm about two weeks ago. After hooking up electrodes and needles, I received a clean bill of health. 

There are few places to practice and I have to make use of what is available. One of the more usable places is a baseball field that is close to work. About two months ago, I was able to cast a 5 ounce Livingston float over the out field fence. Last Saturday I cast a 6 ounce Livinston over the fence. Unfortunately, they do not make a 7 ounce Livingston.

I'm really looking forward to competing with a fellow "SENIOR".

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Tommy. I'm pretty determined at this point to get serious with the field casting. I truly enjoy swinging lead, but just never was one to cast for numbers. It just seems a logical step for me now to find another avenue to enjoy when I can't hit the sand. I'm hoping to get up to the Tourney in northern Va in a few, but I'm taking a vacation week to get to Hatteras on friday so it may conflict. As I haven't seen much powercasting other than the Hatteras in person it's a little tougher to get started with the OTG and the Pendulum. I will make some attempts on my own to get a feel for them, but I know I'm gonna have to meet some of you fine folks for some pointers to really improve. I have to say it's a true indication of how much you and others love this sport that you are so willing to help just about anyone who shows an interest. I wish more sportsmen felt that way about their respective professions.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sinner,

If you haven't seem these clips they might help. I put them together last summer to try to help fishermen/casters improve their groundcasting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Sinner,
> 
> If you haven't seem these clips they might help. I put them together last summer to try to help fishermen/casters improve their groundcasting.
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY where I got my start at. I studied those vids and studied those vids. I don't know if that is good advertisement or not. LMAO Seriously, watch those videos and you will have a GREAT foundation for a very powerful cast. Then as you said, get with some people, esp. Tommy, and you will amaze yourself.

Robert


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

I think I have seen those videos before, as I have followed your advice more than once Tommy, but it never clicked for me that you keep the rod tip so low. I'm pretty sure that all of my attempts have reverted back to a Hatteras in mid swing and brought it up too high to get that straight line power. Definitely something to look at on my next attempts. I found when learning my Hatteras cast that i just had to do the motions enough until everything seemed to slow down. The I had the perception of time to fix some pretty major errors I was doing because I could see myself doing them. Hopefully all that practice will make this come together sooner. Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SINNER said:


> I think I have seen those videos before, as I have followed your advice more than once Tommy, but it never clicked for me that you keep the rod tip so low. I'm pretty sure that all of my attempts have reverted back to a Hatteras in mid swing and brought it up too high to get that straight line power. Definitely something to look at on my next attempts. I found when learning my Hatteras cast that i just had to do the motions enough until everything seemed to slow down. The I had the perception of time to fix some pretty major errors I was doing because I could see myself doing them. Hopefully all that practice will make this come together sooner. Thanks.


Rod tip should start about 6" off the ground. Think of a "sweep" as you come around with the rod tip. Don't drag the ground but keep it close until you are in the position to HIT the rod.

Then you can add the violence...


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

myfishcasting

Message Board

http://www.myfishcasting.com/casting_forum/viewforum.php?f=1

Gallery

http://www.myfishcasting.com/gallery224/main.php

Don't forget to buy yourself a good camcorder.

I purchased a JVC 30 gig about 2 or 3 years ago. It seems to be very popular. Additionally, it comes with some entry level software that should meet your initial requirements. 

You'll find the camera usefull in other areas. It has been a great aid for me in learning some beginning TaiJi forms.

Don


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Rod tip should start about 6" off the ground. Think of a "sweep" as you come around with the rod tip. Don't drag the ground but keep it close until you are in the position to HIT the rod.
> 
> Then you can add the violence...


Violence I understand.  As for the sweeping......my wife is convinced that is beyond my abbilities.


----------

